
Digital imaging pioneer Russell Kirsch dies at 91 - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/13/digital-imaging-pioneer-russell-kirsch-dies-at-91/
======
joelrunyon
This is really sad for me personally.

I unexpected met Russell at a coffee shop in Portland. He was incredibly
generous with his time and his comments left a mark on me.

I wrote about it here - [https://impossiblehq.com/an-unexpected-ass-
kicking/](https://impossiblehq.com/an-unexpected-ass-kicking/)

